

Fast, concise and reliable code? Try Perl - edu
http://onionstand.blogspot.com/2009/06/fast-concise-and-reliable-code-try-perl.html

======
cxxlinuxdude
Guys don't forget perl stands for Practical Extraction and Report Language,
and that is what it still beats all other languages at.

For any other use, Perl is great in the hands of a mature developer, and
disastrous in the hands of a novice.

It's really important to set yourself a rigid coding style and rules in perl,
otherwise it's all over the shop.

